# Back Tension Release



## dmedd (Feb 27, 2008)

OK all you long time 3Ders I need some advice. I've played around in the yard the past year with back tension releases. I want to start shooting one in tournaments. Which release would you recommend and why? I've definitely got to have one with a click. I'm playing around with the new Truball HT right now and it seems to be pretty smooth.  Thanks


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 27, 2008)

I shot a 4 finger Stanslawski (or however its spelled) for years for 3-d. Ive tried a clicker but I dont think i could stand that. Seems like its got target panic wrote all over it. I tried several other Back tension releases but just couldnt find anything i liked better than the Stan.


----------



## horse2292 (Feb 28, 2008)

Stan is the best. Never really liked tru ball. I have 5-6 different ones but the stans seem to be the best. Forget the clicker. Kinda defeats the purpose. Each  shot should be a suprise so you don't flinch. I have been shooting tournaments since 85. I have seen alot but the stans are tops.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 28, 2008)

*re*

Thanks for the info. I tried one without the clicker and shot an arrow across the road into the lake. I was at about 3/4 draw when it went off. I probably had it set too hot huh?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you ever tried an Evolution from Carter?  No rotation, clickers, etc. to concern yourself with.  Once set I find that you simply draw to anchor, release the safety and start a gentle pull straight back.  Trust me it will be a SURPRISE when it goes off!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 28, 2008)

BTW, where are you in South Georgia?  I live about 40 minutes south of the line in Lake Butler and would be glad to meet up sometime and let you try mine out.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 28, 2008)

*re*

Thanks Paul. I live in Douglas, about 60 miles northeast of Valdosta. I used to have an Evolution and sold it. BTW I shoot tournaments with a couple of guys from Lake Butler. Tony Jordan and Don Smith. You should come to Circle C and shoot with us sometime.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 28, 2008)

I know Tony really well, he is a good friend of mine.  I don't know Don.  Tony and I work at the same prison and have turkey hunted a little together in the past.

I have been planning to come up and shoot one day and just haven't made it yet.  I'd really like to come up and shoot a 5 spot round inside.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 28, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Thanks for the info. I tried one without the clicker and shot an arrow across the road into the lake. I was at about 3/4 draw when it went off. I probably had it set too hot huh?



I dont think i could have ever learned to draw with my Stan in the beginning just by putting it on the string and drawing the bow. (Id probably be toothless if i did) 
 I took a short piece of dowell rod about 12" long and tied a piece of old inner tube to both ends and put a loop in the middle to fasten the release to. After practicing with it for a week or so i had confidence in drawing the bow and could focus on shooting rather than focus on busting myself in the mouth.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 28, 2008)

*re*

10  4  on the busted mouth. I haven't done it yet but I can see where it's possible.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 28, 2008)

*re*

I sent you a pm DP.


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 29, 2008)

*..Painful..*



dmedd said:


> 10  4  on the busted mouth. I haven't done it yet but I can see where it's possible.



...Very painful....
I Shoot a truball sweet spot II, and have been shooting it for a while....

Good Luck in MS


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 29, 2008)

dmedd said:


> I sent you a pm DP.



Good chatting with you brother!


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 9, 2008)

i have tru ball sweet spot 3 looking to trade sweet spot 4 finger anyone interested PM me


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 10, 2008)

*BT Release....*

Hi...I have found the back tension releases with a safety helps me when drawing the release.....the Tru-Ball Sweet Spots and the Carter Solution(s)....work well!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 10, 2008)

*re*

Well guys I bought a Stan SX2 Quattro thumb trigger. I can shoot it with back tension and still get a surprise release. Man I love that release.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 10, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Well guys I bought a Stan SX2 Quattro thumb trigger. I can shoot it with back tension and still get a surprise release. Man I love that release.



Boy thats one Ugly mug on that Picture!!  LOL

Hey David, I just joined glad to see a Fimilar face!!  Whats up man??  How was hattiesburg?


----------



## dmedd (Mar 10, 2008)

*re*

HEHEHE  What's up string man? Hey I gave Tripp a call today and had to leave a message. 

Hey all you 3Ders ya'll need to check out Virginia Archer's bowstrings at www.rocksolidstrings.com. Quality stuff!!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 10, 2008)

*re*

Oh yeah BTW Jack, Hburg was toooouuuugh!!!!  Fun though.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Mar 11, 2008)

*Well.............*

A clicker on a back tension release is a training device. Like a back tension release is normally shot incorrectly. The correct way to use a clicker is to set the release so that after getting to full draw and the pressure that you have on your thumb is let go. Then the clicker snaps. You at that point should have no more movement in your hand and wrist. You should at this point use true "back" tension. That will move your elbow behind your head about 1/2" and the natural motion will trigger the release. So you will hear the clicker as soon as you take your thumb off of the thumb spur and relax for your shot. THEN start your back tension. If you hear the clicker after you start your release motor you have it set wrong. If your release shoots while you are drawing your bow you have it set too quick or you are drawing incorrectly. I live in Tifton. If you want to get together and let me help you let me know.
Byron 229-326-0847


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Mar 11, 2008)

*Btw*

I love the new Tru Ball HT. Agian if it is set correctly should shoot fine. If you do not like it I'll buy it.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 11, 2008)

*re*

Thanks for the info Byron. That HT is a pretty sweet release. I can shoot it pretty good on flat ground. Downhill shots give me a little trouble though.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 11, 2008)

David, I Well I have 3 in my bag-o-goodies, 1 Tru-Ball true tension 3 finger, 1- TB 2 finger, and a TB BT Gold Brass 3 Finger.  I Find that with the 3 finger releases I have a touch more movement left & right at the point of impact! But they are the Easier ones to Start with.  The 2 Finger IMO cuts the left & Right out by 75%!  Thats the one I was useing in Florida and If you noticed I was always missing to the top or bottom(Mainly Yardages) But Hardly was more than 2 inches out to the left or Right out even out to ruffly 40yds!   

The Down Fall is your scores will Drop  but usually will rebound Fairly quickly with practice!!  They are definately something you don't learn overnight!   As a Matter of Fact I've been useing mine since april of 06' and Not as much last year But this year I've been shooting it alot since Coming back to ASA!! And I still have my fair share of Problems!!   But I was never really a Quick learner!  

Hope that Helps some!!
Jack

P.S.   I dont think you are allowed to put a live Link to your post going to our Website!!!  But I believe I did read that you could add the Link going to our Thread Down in the Services area!!  Which would be this http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=183355   I'm Still reading and re-reading the Rules that way Everything stays fine and dandy!!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 12, 2008)

*re*

P.S.   I dont think you are allowed to put a live Link to your post going to our Website!!!  But I believe I did read that you could add the Link going to our Thread Down in the Services area!!  Which would be this http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=183355   I'm Still reading and re-reading the Rules that way Everything stays fine and dandy!![/QUOTE]

Oops  sorry   I've never been one to read directions.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 12, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Oops  sorry   I've never been one to read directions.



Thats why you shoot your bow upside down huh!!  hey but if you do it good go for it!!


----------



## dmedd (Mar 12, 2008)

No No No silly!  I shoot it sideways  not upside down!


----------



## spotshooter46 (Mar 13, 2008)

*i been shooting the*

zenith BT, and have shot for several years, i use the clicker and as above mentioned its how you set the clicker up. I have not had any issues with the zenith release, and i am sure true ball    makes a  great release, several of my freinds use them also. the best way to start shooting one is to put the others in a drawer at home and take nothign but the BT with you, as long as you have a thumb or claiper with you you will have  a easy way out, stick with it and dont go back and forth, hang in there once you get  use to it and see what a difference it makes you will love it. good luck


----------



## spotshooter46 (Mar 13, 2008)

*oh  one more thing*

I also hunt with mine. that can be fun trust me. LOL


----------



## dmedd (Mar 13, 2008)

*re*



spotshooter46 said:


> zenith BT, and have shot for several years, i use the clicker and as above mentioned its how you set the clicker up. I have not had any issues with the zenith release, and i am sure true ball    makes a  great release, several of my freinds use them also. the best way to start shooting one is to put the others in a drawer at home and take nothign but the BT with you, as long as you have a thumb or claiper with you you will have  a easy way out, stick with it and dont go back and forth, hang in there once you get  use to it and see what a difference it makes you will love it. good luck



Thanks for your input. I can shoot mine great at home in the backyard. Then it seems like when I get to a tournament I can't hold as steady as I would like to with it. I'm not gonna let it whip me though. I've been playing with one for about 3 years now.


----------

